# Humidor Help!!!



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

I'm new to this forum and I stumbled across it as I was looking for help for my Humidor. So I purchased a Bally V 125-Count Humidor around September 3rd. I followed the steps I found almost everywhere on how to season the Humidor. I wiped it down 2-3 times with a slightly wet sponge until the Cedar changed colours, then left a bowl of distilled water inside it for a couple of days with the small sponge and no humidification device being inside. I also picked up a Caliber IV digital Hygrometer while I was seasoning the Humidor. So with the Caliber IV Hygrometer came a Boveda One-Step calibration kit. Once it was calibrated the Digital Hygrometer was at an exact 75% RH level. 

So I put the Digital Hygrometer in my Humidor without the bowl of distilled water or humidification device. It has been over 24 hours now that its been in there and the RH level is stuck at 90%...

I don't understand what I can possibly be doing wrong. The temperature in my house is always 20-21 degrees Celsius and if I open my Humidor, and take out the hygrometer, the RH level drops down drastically to almost 70-75%. But as soon as I put the hygrometer back in and close up the lid, it goes back to around 88-90%. How can i get my Humidor to the desired levels of 65-70% in order to store cigars? I bought Cigars 2 days ago and I want to put them inside the humidor but I do not want to ruin them..

Any help and/or advice would greatly be appreciated it.

Thanks.


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

What's the temperature inside the humidor?


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

You probably got it too wet with all the wiping. Typically if you are just patient with a bowl and an sponge in a week or so you are good to go. I would go get some sillica Kitty Litter (clear crystals *Fragrance Free*, not the clay kind, if you aren't sure what I am talking about, Exquisicat Crystal Cat Litter | PetSmart or anything along those lines), it will suck up humidity to an appropriate level.


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

ROCarson said:


> What's the temperature inside the humidor?


Temp is sitting at 21.5 degrees Celsius. The house is at 21.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

you used to much water, by wiping down the wood.
just give it a few days, it'll come down.

or just leave the lid open for a few hours to speed it up.

J.


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> you used to much water, by wiping down the wood.
> just give it a few days, it'll come down.
> 
> or just leave the lid open for a few hours to speed it up.
> ...


If I leave it closed, do I put the humidification device inside? Cause at the moment its at 21.5 degrees celcius inside and 89% RH without it? Also, how long would it be until it drops down by iself? a couple of days?


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> You probably got it too wet with all the wiping. Typically if you are just patient with a bowl and an sponge in a week or so you are good to go. I would go get some sillica Kitty Litter (clear crystals *Fragrance Free*, not the clay kind, if you aren't sure what I am talking about...


I purchased a Drymistat Humiditube yesterday. Waiting for it to come in. Apparently they are very good (Sorry it won't let me post a link).

Any other idea's I can do to help alleviate my problem?


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just like Jurgenph said, leave it open for a bit. Be patient with it. If you start swinging the RH back and forth alot (and unnaturally quickly) you can get warping and cracking in the wood.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Karman15 said:


> If I leave it closed, do I put the humidification device inside? Cause at the moment its at 21.5 degrees celcius inside and 89% RH without it? Also, how long would it be until it drops down by iself? a couple of days?





Karman15 said:


> I purchased a Drymistat Humiditube yesterday. Waiting for it to come in. Apparently they are very good (Sorry it won't let me post a link).
> 
> Any other idea's I can do to help alleviate my problem?


do yourself a favor, and buy a few boveda packs. they will absorb excess moisture when it's too wet, and release moisture when it gets too dry.

J.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

non scented crystal kitty litter will bring it back down in a day or two without the humidification media in it.
You over humidified the humidor. Some times its not necessary to season at all. Wiping down several times is a bit extreme. Just wish you would have joined us a bit sooner so we could have saved you a bit of trouble. First step is always to calibrate your hygrometer, put in in the humidor and leave it for 24 hours before you do anything. This will tell you what the RH is at before you start. Could be that it was sitting in a humid warehouse for months and didn't even need seasoning. If its at or near 65% before you do anything then you don't need to do anything. At least you didnt follow the instructions that Neptune cigar has posted telling people to wipe it down with PG solution!


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> non scented crystal kitty litter will bring it back down in a day or two without the humidification media in it.
> You over humidified the humidor. Some times its not necessary to season at all. Wiping down several times is a bit extreme. Just wish you would have joined us a bit sooner so we could have saved you a bit of trouble. First step is always to calibrate your hygrometer, put in in the humidor and leave it for 24 hours before you do anything. This will tell you what the RH is at before you start. Could be that it was sitting in a humid warehouse for months and didn't even need seasoning. If its at or near 65% before you do anything then you don't need to do anything. At least you didnt follow the instructions that Neptune cigar has posted telling people to wipe it down with PG solution!


Yea i only wish I would of received the Digital Hygrometer before I started seasoning it as well.

As of now, I went downstairs and opened the lid of the Humidor to speed it up, is that ok? If so, how long should I leave it open? Or should I just close it up, leave the hygrometer and humidification device in at the current RH of 89% and let it drop gradually?


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I totally agree with all the solid advice here. My preference would be to get the silica Kitty Litter in a clean sanitary tray and leave it in there with the lid closed right away. If not, ( or until you get the KL ) leave the lid open for it to air out. 90%RH is enough to get a moldy humidor. 

The bodeva and other solutions are fine for maintaining the RH, but the two fore mentioned options I expect would dry you up the fastest.


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> I totally agree with all the solid advice here. My preference would be to get the silica Kitty Litter in a clean sanitary tray and leave it in there with the lid closed right away. If not, ( or until you get the KL ) leave the lid open for it to air out. 90%RH is enough to get a moldy humidor.
> 
> The bodeva and other solutions are fine for maintaining the RH, but the two fore mentioned options I expect would dry you up the fastest.


Ok that sounds good. But how long exactly should I leave it open to air out? a couple of hours? 1 day? etc...


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Karman15 said:


> Ok that sounds good. But how long exactly should I leave it open to air out? a couple of hours? 1 day? etc...


Forever.

OK maybe not that long. Give it a day. 24 hours in a low humidity area, Then put your hygrometer in and close the lid. If it stabolizes around 70 % - 73% RH thats good for now. 
If it goes above that , empty the box and give it another day. Don't add the humidifier until you see the humidity drop below what your preferences are.

Remember some people live in high humid areas and do not need to add humidity at all, during certain seasons.

don't add cigars yet


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> Forever.
> 
> OK maybe not that long. Give it a day. 24 hours in a low humidity area, Then put your hygrometer in and close the lid. If it stabolizes around 70 % - 73% RH thats good for now.
> If it goes above that , empty the box and give it another day. Don't add the humidifier until you see the humidity drop below what your preferences are.
> ...


Ok I will follow those steps closely. Thanks everyone for your help! I really hope I don't get any mold or cracking from this experience!

For a quick update, I just went and checked on the Humidor now after leaving the lid open for over an hour and it is reading 68% which is what I believe my house is usually at.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Karman15 said:


> Ok I will follow those steps closely. Thanks everyone for your help! I really hope I don't get any mold or cracking from this experience!
> 
> For a quick update, I just went and checked on the Humidor now after leaving the lid open for over an hour and it is reading 68% which is what I believe my house is usually at.


Not surprising. But keep it open for 24 hours anyway. If you close it now the humidity inside will likely spike again. That wood cannot possibly be thirsty yet. :tu:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Karman15 said:


> For a quick update, I just went and checked on the Humidor now after leaving the lid open for over an hour and it is reading 68% which is what I believe my house is usually at.


in that case... your whole house is your humidor, no need to season anything 
your house is more humid than my humidor 

J.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

Karman15 said:


> Ok I will follow those steps closely. Thanks everyone for your help! I really hope I don't get any mold or cracking from this experience!
> 
> For a quick update, I just went and checked on the Humidor now after leaving the lid open for over an hour and it is reading 68% which is what I believe my house is usually at.


if your house is at 68% your humidor will not go below 68% unless you add something that will remove humidity like heartfelt beads, HCM beads, dry kitty litter or boveda packs.

so leave it open for a day then close it and check the humidity and go from there.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds to me like you seasoned a humidor that didn't need it. I don't advocate wiping anything, but shelves and dividers, in a desktop. Just open the lid and leave it alone for 16hrs. You should be able to install cigars after that.


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Alight guys...another update:

After 16 hours of leaving the lid open, I just got back home from school and closed the Humidor. I put the digital Hygrometer on the divider on top, and I put in my humidification device. As of now, the RH level is at 63%.
How long should I wait until installing my cigars? Should I wait a couple of hours so the humidity inside stays constant without cigars first? Also, what is the ideal temperature I want my Humidor to keep for Cigars to stay fresh? I hear everyone says between 65%-75%....

Thanks!


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

Karman15 said:


> Alight guys...another update:
> 
> After 16 hours of leaving the lid open, I just got back home from school and closed the Humidor. I put the digital Hygrometer on the divider on top, and I put in my humidification device. As of now, the RH level is at 63%.
> How long should I wait until installing my cigars? Should I wait a couple of hours so the humidity inside stays constant without cigars first? Also, what is the ideal temperature I want my Humidor to keep for Cigars to stay fresh? I hear everyone says between 65%-75%....
> ...


Personally, I'd wait 24 hours before putting your smokes to make sure the box is holding steady, but that's my personal preference. In terms of temperature, I hold my box at 65% humidity at 65 degree Fahrenheit (18.3 degree Celsius). Even though I freeze my smokes first, I still worry about bugs once the temperature creeps above 70 Fahrenheit. so 65 gives me some room to catch any issues that come up - power outages, weird swings in house temperature etc.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Continue to follow the advice here Karman, You're just about fixed up, Buddy. :tu:


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

ROCarson said:


> Personally, I'd wait 24 hours before putting your smokes to make sure the box is holding steady, but that's my personal preference. In terms of temperature, I hold my box at 65% humidity at 65 degree Fahrenheit (18.3 degree Celsius). Even though I freeze my smokes first, I still worry about bugs once the temperature creeps above 70 Fahrenheit. so 65 gives me some room to catch any issues that come up - power outages, weird swings in house temperature etc.





Bondo 440 said:


> Continue to follow the advice here Karman, You're just about fixed up, Buddy. :tu:


Awesome! Thanks again everybody! I'll definitely post an update in 24 hours when i'm ready to throw the cigars in!


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Alright...so 24 hours later...I just got home from work and heres whats going on:

Looked inside my Humidor, and the RH% was holding still at 70%, so I just threw in the 15 sticks I purchased a couple of days ago. recently. However, I noticed when I opened up the humidor to throw them in (according to the digital hygrometer) while the hygrometer was sitting outside for about 1 minute, it showed that the RH% in my house is actually at 62-63%. But inside my Humidor it seems to be a constant of 70%. Therefore, what can I do to keep the temp at 65% without purchasing anything? Or do I have to buy Boveda packs/beads?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

_Therefore, what can I do to keep the temp at 65% without purchasing anything? Or do I have to buy Boveda packs/beads?
_

Temp or RH ?

At least you won't damage your cigars at 70% RH. I thought you were drying the box out? 
If you are certain the outside environment is 62- 63%RH, the inside of your humidor will eventually get there .
As long as you don't have a humidifier in there ? 
Wanna add some KL ?


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> _Therefore, what can I do to keep the temp at 65% without purchasing anything? Or do I have to buy Boveda packs/beads?
> _
> 
> Temp or RH ?
> ...


Sorry my mistake, I meant RH%! I do have a Humidifier in there, should I pull it out? Yes, the RH% in my house is definitely 62-63%. And yes I did dry out the box for 16 hours 2 days ago. I've been posting updates in this thread 

Sorry for an ignorant question...but whats KL?


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Karman15 said:


> Sorry my mistake, I meant RH%! I do have a Humidifier in there, should I pull it out? Yes, the RH% in my house is definitely 62-63%. And yes I did dry out the box for 16 hours 2 days ago. I've been posting updates in this thread
> 
> Sorry for an ignorant question...but whats KL?


LOL.
Humble as you are, my friend, you keep adding humidity and then complaining you have high humidity. Remove the bloody humidity device. 
KL is the crystal cat litter we have been talking about. One of the easiest short term solutions to absorbing and lowering RH. 
I would say, remove the humidity bar and order 63% beads or something.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Actually if you leave everything alone, and just add a small amount of KL in an open jar or something, it should go down .
I've used a little KL along with a humidity disk before I got my HCM beads .


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> LOL.
> Humble as you are, my friend, you keep adding humidity and then complaining you have high humidity. Remove the bloody humidity device.
> KL is the crystal cat litter we have been talking about. One of the easiest short term solutions to absorbing and lowering RH.
> I would say, remove the humidity bar and order 63% beads or something.





Bondo 440 said:


> Actually if you leave everything alone, and just add a small amount of KL in an open jar or something, it should go down .
> I've used a little KL along with a humidity disk before I got my HCM beads .


Ok so just to make sure I understand correctly...I should remove the Humidifier now completely and never put it back in again if I just order HCM beads? That way I only have the Beads and my Cigars inside regulating the RH%?
And I had mentioned earlier that I ordered a DryMistat tube which I should be receiving shortly. Do I even bother using that to replace my Humidifier?

On a side note, what is the best way to palce the cigars, vertically or horizontally? Does it matter? Also, can I keep them in their individual cellophane wrappers are well?


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Karman15 said:


> Ok so just to make sure I understand correctly...I should remove the Humidifier now completely and never put it back in again if I just order HCM beads? That way I only have the Beads and my Cigars inside regulating the RH%?
> And I had mentioned earlier that I ordered a DryMistat tube which I should be receiving shortly. Do I even bother using that to replace my Humidifier?
> 
> On a side note, what is the best way to palce the cigars, vertically or horizontally? Does it matter? Also, can I keep them in their individual cellophane wrappers are well?


*I should remove the Humidifier now completely and never put it back in again if I just order HCM beads? That way I only have the Beads and my Cigars inside regulating the RH%?*
You can take out the humidifier. You have verified already your entire neighborhood is at 63-65% RH . 
You may add a small jar of Crystal Unscented cat litter, because it will almost certainly take you down to 63-65% fairly quickly and hold there. 
63% Heartfelt beads, Bodeva packs, or HCM beads will do this too, and they automatically add RH to help if it gets too dry inside.

*DryMistat tube which I should be receiving shortly*
I am too unfamiliar with that unit to offer any advice.

*what is the best way to place the cigars, vertically or horizontally?  *
Laying them down helps retain the tobacco in the wrap. That's is why the manufacturers package and ship them it that way. 
Vertical storage only benefits filtered tobacco products. It's a gravity thing.

*Also, can I keep them in their individual cellophane wrappers are well?*
Use the "search " button here and use the word "cellophane" . You will find it is a validly debated topic and seems to be one of personal choice.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dear, O Dear...

Take the humidifier out and throw it in a lake. Take note of the precise spot, so you can throw the Drymistat tube in at the exact same location. Order two medium 65% tubes of Heartfelt Humidity Beads and one small puck of the same. Don't charge anything. Put the tubes on the floor and the puck in the lid, where the brick was. Put all your cigars in there, save one, which you smoke and then take a nice peaceful nap.

This is plenty of media for a box that size, so it will stabilize and recover quickly after opening. The more cigars, the merrier. Keep it about 75% full at all times.


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Alright guys, just a quick update...My humidor now has been sitting at exactly 70-71% RH. However, I know my house is around 62-63% RH. If i need to get it to 65% RH, what is the best possible way? HCM beads? If so, where can I buy them, unfortunately I can't seem to find any on eBay...


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Karman15 said:


> Alright guys, just a quick update...My humidor now has been sitting at exactly 70-71% RH. However, I know my house is around 62-63% RH. If i need to get it to 65% RH, what is the best possible way? HCM beads? If so, where can I buy them, unfortunately I can't seem to find any on eBay...


Read one post above you or buy bovedas....your problem will be solved quickly. I prefer bovedas for my humidor but to each their own. Buy 3 65% and stress no more


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dear, O Dear...
> 
> Take the humidifier out and throw it in a lake. Take note of the precise spot, so you can throw the Drymistat tube in at the exact same location. Order two medium 65% tubes of Heartfelt Humidity Beads and one small puck of the same. Don't charge anything. Put the tubes on the floor and the puck in the lid, where the brick was. Put all your cigars in there, save one, which you smoke and then take a nice peaceful nap.
> 
> This is plenty of media for a box that size, so it will stabilize and recover quickly after opening. The more cigars, the merrier. Keep it about 75% full at all times.


The humidifier device has been out for a couple of days now and the temp is still hovering around 70%-71% RH. Where can i order the two medium tubes of 65% Heartfelt Humidity Beads?


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

Heartfelt beads can be purchased from Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ShotgunLuckey said:


> Heartfelt beads can be purchased from Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories


Enabler! 

He will never master Google Fu if you keep this up. hahaa


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dear, O Dear...
> 
> Take the humidifier out and throw it in a lake. Take note of the precise spot, so you can throw the Drymistat tube in at the exact same location.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!

Too true!!

See, how it works is; the green foam thing generates the mold and the Drymistat tube makes sure your sticks are soggy enough for the mold to grow and spread all thru your humidor


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> Too true!!
> 
> See, how it works is; the green foam thing generates the mold and the Drymistat tube makes sure your sticks are soggy enough for the mold to grow and spread all thru your humidor


I dont know...I put the humidifier back in with the drymistat tube yesterday and after 24 hours of both of them being in my humidor, the RH% is sitting pretty at exactly 70%. It is not moving up or down give or take 2-3% like it was before the addition of the drymistat tube..


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, where to start......:frusty:

You may better understand what is happening if you read through the forums....there is a lot of information on seasoning humidors and different methods of humidity control.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Karman15 said:


> I dont know...I put the humidifier back in with the drymistat tube yesterday and after 24 hours of both of them being in my humidor, the RH% is sitting pretty at exactly 70%. It is not moving up or down give or take 2-3% like it was before the addition of the drymistat tube..


you seem to be bouncing all over the place.

what are you trying to achieve?

J.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> you seem to be bouncing all over the place.
> 
> what are you trying to achieve?
> 
> J.


I was wondering the same thing.
Why would you come and ask for advice if you don't plan on doing anything different?
Isn't that the tongue-in-cheek definition of insanity?


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

After reading this and another board, I struggled with drymistat tubes, PEG, and beads are the only way to go. 
My coolidor has a lot of cedar (inserts from boxes lining) and I store all cigars in wooden boxes from my local B&M.
Stable at 75-77deg (hot in TX so best I can do) and RH of about 66-68 in a big plastic box.

I didn't try beads from the get go as they are more expensive, but I've had the tube gels start to yellow, and
for the amount of cigars the beads are a very small investment. Plus they "last forever".

Cheers.


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> Why would you come and ask for advice if you don't plan on doing anything different?
> Isn't that the tongue-in-cheek definition of insanity?


Sorry I'm experimenting with different things. It seems as the temperature is changing outside where I live (fall season with winter looming), the temperature is changing inside my house as well which is normal.

I would like to find a solution to keep my RH% at exactly 70% without having to buy additional items (if possible).

At the moment I have 15 cigars in my humidor, and the RH% is sitting at 74%. The humidifier is taken out and so is the drymistat tube as requested. I will be purchasing at least another 20-35 cigars at the end of the month for sure.

One thing I've noticed however is every time I open my humidor, the RH% does drop from the current number since my house seems to be at 65%-69%. For example I just opened it now, and left it open for about 2 minutes, and after closing it, the RH% is reading at 69%. It seems it increasingly goes up all the way to 74%. It takes about two days until it gets there. I have to open up the humidor again for about 2 minutes to drop the % down. This is a process I've been doing continuously the pat week.

Any thoughts? Am I doing something incorrectly? Will it stabilize the temperature itself with time? The humidor is on the main floor, in a relatively cool part of the house. No direct sunlight. The temperature in the house is always between 20-22 degrees Celsius. No humidifier inside and drymistat tube is taken out. Do I have no choice but to buy one or two Heartfelt bead medium tubes? Or boveda packs?

Once again sorry for the confusion, it's not that I wasn't listening to the advice, but more attempting to experience myself first.

Thanks.


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

My guess, if the RH in your humidor is HIGHER than your home, there's too much moisture in the humidor and either the cigars or the wood may have absorbed water.
If you laid those drymist tubes down too early, water may have leaked out and into the wood. Get 65% humidity beads, they should do the trick and keep it simple.
Again, $20 one time investment for 1/2lb of beads. (I'd buy more than you need and a mesh bag or perforated container. This way you'll have more beads if your humidor grows).


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Karman15 said:


> Any thoughts? Am I doing something incorrectly? Will it stabilize the temperature itself with time? The humidor is on the main floor, in a relatively cool part of the house. No direct sunlight. The temperature in the house is always between 20-22 degrees Celsius. No humidifier inside and drymistat tube is taken out. Do I have no choice but to buy one or two Heartfelt bead medium tubes? Or boveda packs?
> 
> Once again sorry for the confusion, it's not that I wasn't listening to the advice, but more attempting to experience myself first.
> 
> Thanks.


You're going to find that 70% is most likely too high. I'd shoot for 65% and you'll have better flavor and less burn issues.

Your rH is going to jump around when you open up the box. That's a given. More cigars = better buffer so with more sticks in there it won't bounce around as much. However, if your sticks come in wet (like they usually do) your rH will spike when you put them in. Here's the fun part though; your chosen humidifiers have no way to absorb this excess humidity - they just keep pissing more into the environment, compounding the problem. That, and that green foam thing is about the best mold incubator there is.

Take Don's advice and follow it to the letter. He's probably forgotten about more humidors than most of us will ever season.
You can use 65% Boveda packs or 65% heartfelt beads - same results. Only difference is the heartfelt beads are made to be recharged with distilled water and technically the Boveda packs are not (although they still can be)


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> You're going to find that 70% is most likely too high. I'd shoot for 65% and you'll have better flavor and less burn issues.
> 
> Your rH is going to jump around when you open up the box. That's a given. More cigars = better buffer so with more sticks in there it won't bounce around as much. However, if your sticks come in wet (like they usually do) your rH will spike when you put them in. Here's the fun part though; your chosen humidifiers have no way to absorb this excess humidity - they just keep pissing more into the environment, compounding the problem. That, and that green foam thing is about the best mold incubator there is.
> 
> ...


Ok I'll buy the heartfelt beads since I can recharge them the proper way. I see the website that was posted earlier has medium heartfelt bead tubes of 65%. How many of them would I need? Give or take, one is good for how many cigars?

Also, about the RH%, correct me if I'm wrong, but I was told by a employee at JR Cigar, that 70% is an ideal temp due to the fact that at 65% the cigars will age quicker, is this true?


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Don's (Herf & Turf) post has the quantities of heartfelt beads. I'm not an expert in those because I use the Bovedas.

I don't know about aging faster vs slower but I do know the drier you keep the cigars the less chance there is of mold.
As far as smoking them goes, 65% is definitely better IMO. I tried 70% at first since that's what the 'common knowledge' is and they wouldn't burn worth crap - tunneling, canoeing and generally tasting like utter crap. So I went searching online for answers and found Puff dot com. Lo and behold, by just lurking and following the advice here on this very forum, without ever posting a question, all of my problems were solved. So I signed up myself


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Don's (Herf & Turf) post has the quantities of heartfelt beads. I'm not an expert in those because I use the Bovedas.
> 
> I don't know about aging faster vs slower but I do know the drier you keep the cigars the less chance there is of mold.
> As far as smoking them goes, 65% is definitely better IMO. I tried 70% at first since that's what the 'common knowledge' is and they wouldn't burn worth crap - tunneling, canoeing and generally tasting like utter crap. So I went searching online for answers and found Puff dot com. Lo and behold, by just lurking and following the advice here on this very forum, without ever posting a question, all of my problems were solved. So I signed up myself


Awesome. Thanks again for all your help Zurg. Appreciate it a whole lot


----------



## RKiguana (Sep 28, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Don's (Herf & Turf) post has the quantities of heartfelt beads. I'm not an expert in those because I use the Bovedas.
> 
> I don't know about aging faster vs slower but I do know the drier you keep the cigars the less chance there is of mold.
> As far as smoking them goes, 65% is definitely better IMO. I tried 70% at first since that's what the 'common knowledge' is and they wouldn't burn worth crap - tunneling, canoeing and generally tasting like utter crap. So I went searching online for answers and found Puff dot com. Lo and behold, by just lurking and following the advice here on this very forum, without ever posting a question, all of my problems were solved. So I signed up myself


I guess 5% makes a big difference. I just bought 65% beads since most people here share your opinion as well. My cigars seem fine at 70% but what I worry about is when I get the spikes at 75%. Mold is my biggest fear. I had a mold breakout in a safe of mine that destroyed some watches.


----------



## Karman15 (Sep 17, 2013)

So if my temperature is fluctuating now from 65%-67% is that ok? It doesn't go lower than 65% or higher than 67%. Its been up and down the past week. Is this an issue? Do I need to maintain exactly 65% at all times?


----------

